# Is silkscreen printing the best option for a beginner with minimal capital?



## MakeYerMamaProud (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi there!
I'm planning to start a t-shirt printing business and I'm considering silkscreen printing as a start cause I've read that it's the most versatile and will only need low cost.

What materials will I be possibly needing for the start?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

First do not buy ANYTHING unless you receive training from the vendor...essential to succeed. There are several companies that do that...OOPS I just saw your location. Find a vendor in your country..you will need a system you can set accurate registration for multi colors best to start with at least a two station would best. You will need a flash dryer. And a printer for printing your image . Suggest you do a search on the forum.....there is a lot of information heremh


----------



## Mr Spokesman (Oct 8, 2014)

Whats your location here in The Philippines?


----------



## Footpd (Dec 20, 2007)

A single screen with screen clamps would be the cheapest, I would recommend a heat press rather then a flash dryer because they are more versatile and more available. try it see if you like it then move up to a press. Depending on what you can find local and used you can get started for less then a couple hundred.


----------



## MakeYerMamaProud (Oct 20, 2014)

Mr Spokesman said:


> Whats your location here in The Philippines?


i'm from Las Piñas City


----------



## DigitalInkArts (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes! I started with pretty much nothing. Three hundred. Built a simple press from a youtube clip. Purchased white and black ink ..a squeegee 2 screens, tack, cleaner and emulsion. After a few jobs i upgraded and kept upgrading stuff. Make sure the customer pays half upfront. I still practice that today. Takes care of out of pocket for ordering. And if they stiff you at least materials are paid for.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## DigitalInkArts (Jul 20, 2011)

I also used a heat gun for awhile. It sucked but do what you gotta do

Sent from my SCH-R970 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Mr Spokesman (Oct 8, 2014)

Check out Keenworth | Screen Printing Inks & Auxiliary Chemicals

My opinion is that they are the very best here in The Philippines. There is a dealer closest to you in Tondo area, Manila.

Most equipment you can build yourself as said before, Youtube has 1000s of videos on D.I.Y frames, exposure unit, washout station, plattens and printing tables. 

Regards to all.


----------



## Mr Spokesman (Oct 8, 2014)

Check out Keenworth | Screen Printing Inks & Auxiliary Chemicals

My opinion is that they are the very best here in The Philippines. There is a dealer closest to you in Tondo area, Manila.

Most equipment you can build yourself as said before, Youtube has 1000s of videos on D.I.Y frames, exposure unit, washout station, plattens and printing tables. 

Regards to all.


----------



## Pr3st0 (Jul 15, 2009)

In my opinion the best way to go is with a Cutter Plotter(small one at first) and a Press, you can get both for under 500$ and you can make only 1 shirt/design, you don't need to make more to be affordable la screen printing.

Craft Robo sells the most affordable cutters...


----------



## rcrmon (May 22, 2014)

I too recently started screen printing with no money. I built a 4 color 4 station screen press for under $30 using wood pallets. I am currently building a 8 color 12 station press to better my output using material i find and this keeps the cost very low. I think if you have a passion for this business you will find ways to prevail with little or no money.


----------



## MakeYerMamaProud (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks guys! What are the basic materials in screen printing?


----------

